# 2nd personality



## Poyntz

Si on est folle, on a parfois une 2eme personne... qui fait du mauvais. comment le dire, "2nd personality" en francais? 

Penser a docteur jackel et a monsieur hyde... monsieur hyde et comme une/un...


----------



## Thomas Tompion

alter ego, other self ?


----------



## Poyntz

ouais, je veux le dire en francais


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Un Second moi, une Âme-Sœur ?


----------



## Moon Palace

'le diable qui est en moi'? (_alter ego, âme-soeur _all allude to a different person, not one that would live within me)


----------



## archijacq

une double personnalité


----------



## Tony69

Hi,
The medical way to say this kind of crazyness is called "schyzophrenia".
Frencha also use it in daily language, even if the person concerned isn't ill.

We also use "schyzophrène" or "schyzo" in slang.
You also acan say 
"Elle est schyzo!" or "Elle a une double personnalité " (means she has a 2 distinct peronalities)


----------



## requin02

Je suis schizophrène...et moi aussi.


----------



## Poyntz

je veux parler d'"une ame-soeur", plutot que la condition. Comme moi qui fait des mauvaises par rapport a moi qui fait du bien... J'espère que c'est celui dans la phrase précédente, "une ame-soeur".


----------



## Moon Palace

le petit problème, c'est que l'âme-soeur est généralement de_ bonne influence_...


----------



## Poyntz

ah zut. ben, alors, comment s'appelle l'autre?


----------



## valskyfrance

Thomas Tompion said:


> Un Second moi, une Âme-Sœur ?


 
bonjour, 
je dirais qu'âme soeur a un côté positif. Joli mot d'ailleurs 

Mais dédoublement de la personnalité, a plus un côté négatif.
Avoir une double personnalité

have a good afternoon.


----------



## valskyfrance

Poyntz said:


> ah zut. ben, alors, comment s'appelle l'autre?


 
le démon 

"Chassez le démon qui est en vous..."


----------



## Tony69

We also can say the person is "lunatique" has bad mood, and turns in good mood, some minutes later.

I think the sole way to say it in french, is usind "l'autre Bernard" (sorry for Bernards!)
For example, I watched a serie on TV, dealing with profilers... and they often use this expression :  Bernard has 2 strong personalities, Bernard is in his daily life a simple barman, working at Hooders...but, when he's alone, the "other Benard" goes agressive....

Just a stupid example, to explain you the context.


----------



## Poyntz

Thanks. But if you're not 100 percent sure I might use demon.

Les deux phrases dont j'ai mis sont, <<Je m’ai demandé si j’étais si folle où plutôt schizophrène… Si j’ai fait assassiné quelqu’un par mon démon…>>
Est-ce que demon marche dans ce context? En outre, marchent-elles, les deux phrases au-dessus?


----------



## valskyfrance

Poyntz said:


> Thanks. But if you're not 100 percent sure I might use demon.
> 
> Les deux phrases dont j'ai mis sont, <<Je m’ai demandé si j’étais si folle où plutôt schizophrène… Si j’ai fait assassiné quelqu’un par mon démon…>>
> Est-ce que demon marche dans ce context? En outre, marchent-elles, les deux phrases au-dessus?


 
Je me suis demandée si j'étais folle ou schizophrène... 

for the second part of the sentence can you write it in english please .


----------



## Poyntz

if my alter ego murdered someone...


----------



## Tony69

Hi,
With more contexte, it was easier to find what would fit.
I would say

Je me *demandais/ me suis demandé* si j'étais folle, ou schizophrène... Si j'ai fait assassin*ER* quelqu'un par mon autre moi.... (means you didn't do yourself, someone else did it for you... a relative, a friend, or in a book, you can use it to say you didn't realize what happened... that fits in the context)..
you also can say
Mon autre moi a assassiné quelqu'un...

Be careful, because here alte ego, also used in french cannot fit here.
Alter ego means somebody who has strong similitudes with you and your mond. My alter ego, cannot fit, talking about shizophrenia...

Hope it helps

Hope it helps


----------



## valskyfrance

Tony69 said:


> Hi,
> With more contexte, it was easier to find what would fit.
> I would say
> 
> Je me *demandais/ me suis demandé* si j'étais folle, ou schizophrène... Si j'ai fait assassin*ER* quelqu'un par mon autre moi.... (means you didn't do yourself, someone else did it for you... a relative, a friend, or in a book, you can use it to say you didn't realize what happened... that fits in the context)..
> you also can say
> Mon autre moi a assassiné quelqu'un...
> 
> Be careful, because here alte ego, also used in french cannot fit here.
> Alter ego means somebody who has strong similitudes with you and your mond. My alter ego, cannot fit, talking about shizophrenia...
> 
> Hope it helps
> 
> Hope it helps


 
or maybe : ... Si l'autre partie de moi (même) avait pu assassiner quelqu'un.


----------



## Tony69

Also possible here!

i would prefer saying "l'autre moi", that fits a bit better for a short-story, or a novel!


----------



## Poyntz

ouais. mais "mon autre moi" veut dire que c'est encore moi. comme j'ai deux cotes. je peux contrôler  l'un mais pas l'autre.


----------



## valskyfrance

Tony69 said:


> Also possible here!
> 
> i would prefer saying "l'autre moi", that fits a bit better for a short-story, or a novel!


 

Pourquoi pas : Mon double (autre moi)


----------



## Poyntz

ben merci. si ça veut dire que c'est vous est votre deux cotes. L'un qui fait du bien et l'autre qui fait du mauvais. bon, c'est bien.


----------



## Tony69

ouai, mais dire "l'autre moi", suscite une réelle suptilité!
L'individu en disant "mon" autre moi, accepte son appartenance, or dans ce cas, si le protagoniste ne comprend pas comment le meurtre a pu se passer; il refoule certainement l'idée d'être l'auteur de ce crime.

Dans une nouvelle, un roman, ou encore un essai scolaire, on appréciera davantage d'utiliser la suptibilité de "l'autre moi", explicitant à la fois la conscience mais le refus de possession de cette partie incontrôlable.


----------



## GEmatt

_My evil twin_?  Mais je ne saurais le dire en français...


----------



## valskyfrance

GEmatt said:


> _My evil twin_? Mais je ne saurais le dire en français...


 
Mon jumeau diabolique (mon double diabolique)


----------



## GEmatt

Le _jumeau diabolique_ paraît plus répandu que le _jumeau démoniaque_, selon les recherches Google.... mais est-ce que ça correspond vraiment à ce que cherchait Poyntz ?


----------



## Tony69

Hi,
I strongly think, we can't use jumeau here...
Jumeau is Twin...  the person talks about herself, and not about a twin, evil twin, whatever...


You can find some proposals, 
but i really maintain "l'autre moi"...

or "cette partie de moi" if you really don't wanna say what I previously wrote...


----------



## Moon Palace

In view of your context, I would suggest: 'mon sous-moi', a phrase used in psychology which conveys the idea of an inferior being that exists within us. No comment on this stance  , but it should fit here.


----------

